# Onomatopea dell'asciugarsi dopo aver urinato



## pirlary

Ciao a tutti!

Scusate il titolo del thread, ma è proprio di questo che si tratta... Sto traducendo una graphic novel e mi trovo a dover rendere l'inglese "WIPE WIPE", cioè l'azione di asciugarsi dopo aver fatto la pipì. Cosa mi consigliate? Manterreste l'inglese? Si capisce?

E poi ho un dubbio su un'altra onomatopea, quella del vomito. Qual è secondo voi?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## SignorinaSignificante

L'onomatopea del vomito per me è BLEARGH! (o bleeeargh! bleaargh!....aggiungere "e" o "a" a piacimento, diciamo). Almeno, mi sembra di averla vista così in fumetti italiani.

Per quanto riguarda quell'altra, è quantomeno bizzarra e credo proprio non esista nell'inventario delle onomatopee italiane.
Non so, ma azzardo: forse non esiste neanche in inglese (anche perchè il gesto di asciugarsi fondamentalmente non fa chissà che rumore, a prescindere dalla lingua!) - in tal caso, forse "wipe wipe" crea un effetto comico come farebbe in italiano "asciug asciug"!
Quindi potresti scrivere esattamente quest'ultima cosa...
Ricordo in una vignetta di un manga tradotto in italiano la scritta "furtiv furtiv" accanto a due personaggi che, appunto, camminavano furtivamente. Oltre a far capire il gesto, a me fece tanto ridere  
Non so però quale sia l'intento nel tuo fumetto!


----------



## Blackman

Ho imparato le onomatopee inglesi (e i verbi collegati) da Topolino, come penso la grande maggioranza degli italiani. Però _wipe_ può essere di difficile comprensibilità. Se il gesto è quello di un maschio, potresti provare con _sgrull sgrull, _anche se non è la stessa cosa....


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Se il gesto è quello di un maschio, potresti provare con _sgrull sgrull, _anche se non è la stessa cosa.... Meglio, forse, "scroll scroll"...no?


----------



## Blackman

No Loré, il verbo è _sgrullarsi_, fidati...


----------



## luway

Blackman said:


> No Loré, il verbo è _sgrullarsi_, fidati...



Sì, ma concorderai che non sia d'uso realmente comune   Sul tema, quello a cui un'orecchio italiano  potrebbe essere più abituato io penso sia 'scrollatina', da cui immagino lo "scroll  scroll" di lorena


----------



## Blackman

Avevo capito l'intenzione di Lorena, ma concorderai che _uso realmente comune _è un concetto scivoloso...


luway said:


> Sì, ma concorderai che non sia d'uso realmente comune  Sul tema, quello a cui un'orecchio italiano potrebbe essere più abituato io penso sia 'scrollatina', da cui immagino lo "scroll scroll" di lorena


----------



## luway

Blackman said:


> Avevo capito l'intenzione di Lorena, ma concorderai che _uso realmente comune _è un concetto scivoloso...



Sì. Diciamo che personalmente al riguardo mi baso su quante volte in via mia (cioè in più di 40 anni) io abbia udito un certo termine e in particolar modo quanto questo sia accaduto negli anni più recenti. Sgrullarsi lo conosco, ma faticherei a ricordare quando lo posso aver sentito dire da qualcuno e le volte le conterei su una mano sola. Ecco cosa intendevo in questo caso


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> No Loré, il verbo è _sgrullarsi_, fidati...



Cioé diventare savi...? (sgrullarsi=  levassi i' grullo )  STO SCHERZANDO!!! 

Mi fido Black, mi fido!   Approvo "sgrull sgrull", però "darsi una scrollatina" esiste anch' esso, no?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io se sento scrollarsi lo associo a scrollarsi di dosso. Sgrullarsi invece (sebbene non lo usi) è tutta un'altra storia


----------



## CPA

ElFrikiChino said:


> Io se sento scrollarsi lo associo a scrollarsi di dosso. Sgrullarsi invece (sebbene non lo usi) è tutta un'altra storia



Concordo, anche perché "scroll" lo associo al computer. 

Per "wipe" non ho idea, per vomito ci sarebbe anche bleah.


----------



## Necsus

luway said:


> Sì, ma concorderai che non sia d'uso realmente comune  Sul tema, quello a cui un'orecchio italiano potrebbe essere più abituato io penso sia 'scrollatina', da cui immagino lo "scroll scroll" di lorena


Hmm... forse l'orecchio femminile, quello che fa coppia con l'occhio che nota la scollatura anziché ciò che lascia fuoriuscire...!


----------



## luway

ci ho proprio pensato e stavo per dirlo a Lorena, ma a Pirlary serve a poco questo...

Comunque concordo con CPA, in effetti al giorno d'oggi 'scroll' rimanda per molti al computer. Non so se sia ininfluente, ma forse sapere cosa si vede nel disegno che accompagna il fumetto potrebbe aiutare..


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Hmm... forse l'orecchio femminile, quello che fa coppia con l'occhio che nota la scollatura anziché ciò che lascia fuoriuscire...!


Esatto!!! 



> Comunque concordo con CPA, in effetti al giorno d'oggi 'scroll' rimanda  per molti al computer. Non credo per molti, ma probabilmente per i nerds lettori di fumetti, sì. Non so se sia ininfluente, ma forse sapere cosa  si vede nel disegno che accompagna il fumetto potrebbe aiutare... Concordo. A meno che non sia un fumetto porno, immagino non si veda l'oggetto dello "sgrull sgrull" ( "scroll scroll") in primo piano...?


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> Non credo per molti, ma probabilmente per i nerds lettori di fumetti, sì.



..perché solo per i lettori di fumetti? You scroll down a page quando clicchi sulle freccette a lato pagina (o usi la rotellina del mouse) per scendere e sento dire "fai uno scroll della pagina".. Io intendevo in quel senso, il rimando ormai sempre più comune al computer..


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> ..perché solo per i lettori di fumetti? Non solo loro, ma loro certamente perché la cultura comics è molto legata a quella del computer. You scroll down a page quando clicchi sulle freccette a lato pagina (o usi la rotellina del mouse) per scendere e sento dire "fai uno scroll della pagina".. Io intendevo in quel senso, il rimando ormai sempre più comune al computer..



Certo, ovviamente. Ma poiché si parla di pubblico italiano (se no per chi viene tradotto il fumetto?), non credo che l'italiano medio (considerando l'intera popolazione) conosca/colleghi il termine "scroll" oppure "scroll down" al computer. Questo volevo dire. Ma magari sbaglio. Comunque ho già appoggiato "sgrull sgrull"  anche se continua a suonarmi molto "maschio-slang"(ma probabilmente deve essere così!)


----------



## Necsus

luway said:


> ci ho proprio pensato e stavo per dirlo a Lorena, ma a Pirlary serve a poco questo...


E perché mai? Mi pare evidente che il termine non esiste, quindi in sede di conio tutto contribuisce...!


----------



## pirlary

luway said:


> ma forse sapere cosa si vede nel disegno che accompagna il fumetto potrebbe aiutare..



Hai ragione Luway, quindi fugo alcuni dubbi. Innanzitutto, si parla di una donna quindi mi sa che sgrull sgrull, anche se è molto carina e rende l'idea, non sia adatta in questo caso. Nello specifico si tratta di una donna che va in bagno e scopre di aver abortito perché asciugandosi nota delle perdite di colore scuro.
 Nella vignetta è rappresentata la protagonista in primissimo piano di cui si vedono soltanto le gambe e le mani. Immaginate di essere seduti sul water, quello che vedreste sono solo le vostre gambe e mani. Inizialmente, nemmeno io avevo capito che cosa stesse accadendo, ma viene in aiuto la vignetta successiva in cui l'inquadratura cambia e si ha una visione d'insieme: la donna è seduta sul water e osserva le perdite scure lasciate sulla carta igienica.

Devo dire che io ero alla ricerca di un'eventuale onomatopea consolidata, ma mi pare di capire che in questo caso proprio non c'è quindi, tendendo io sempre a naturalizzare il meno possibile, sono sempre più tentata di lasciare "wipe wipe".


----------



## london calling

Non so...sfrega sfrega (?).

Appunto, TS.


----------



## tsoapm

pirlary said:


> Devo dire che io ero alla ricerca di un'eventuale onomatopea consolidata, ma mi pare di capire che in questo caso proprio non c'è quindi, tendendo io sempre a naturalizzare il meno possibile, sono sempre più tentata di lasciare "wipe wipe".



“WIPE WIPE” non mi risulta un vero esempio di onomatopea in inglese, tanto meno onomatopea consolidata. Non so se aiuta.


----------



## Lorena1970

pirlary said:


> Devo dire che io ero alla ricerca di un'eventuale onomatopea consolidata, ma mi pare di capire che in questo caso proprio non c'è quindi, tendendo io sempre a naturalizzare il meno possibile, sono sempre più tentata di lasciare "wipe wipe".



Io lo lacierei in inglese. Infondo "bleah", "gosh", "yuk" etc. sono stati lasciati in inglese anche nello storico Topolino...


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Io lo lacierei in inglese. Infondo "bleah", "gosh", "yuk" etc. sono stati lasciati in inglese anche nello storico Topolino...


Io no invece, perché mentre i suoni onomatopeici che tu riporti qui sono tipici di tutti i fumetti della Disney _wipe wipe_ (che non è peraltro onomatopeico) non è una cosa tipica da fumetto. Scommetto anzi che si tratta di un "neologismo" (se così possiamo chiamare l'utilizzo che ne fanno in questo _graphic novel_) .

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Scommetto anzi che si tratta di un "neologismo" (se così possiamo chiamare l'utilizzo che ne fanno in questo _graphic novel_) .



E come tale funzionerebbe al tuo orecchio..?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> E come tale funzionerebbe al tuo orecchio..?


Nel senso che non mi è familiare come _yuck, gasp, sob_ ecc., sì. Mi sembra inventata di sana pianta, insomma. Ma potrei anche sbagliarmi: non sono un'accanita lettrice di "graphic novels".

Comunque, rimane il fatto che non è onomatopeico e quindi secondo me va tradotto in qualche modo.


----------



## CalamaroJoe

Appurato che nel testo da tradurre si tratta di un'azione compiuta da una donna, *sgrull* o *scroll* o simili non vanno di certo.
Trovo anche non adatto *wipe wipe*, se tutto il resto del fumetto è in italiano.
Forse un utente di sesso femminile avrà più autorità di me nel dare un parere, ma io proporrei un generico *frush frush* (o *frusc frusc*).


----------



## Lorena1970

CalamaroJoe said:


> io proporrei un generico *frush frush* (o *frusc frusc*).



Non male!


----------



## luway

Sono d'accordo anch'io che ci siamo (se non altro vicini), proprio oggi dopo aver letto la descrizione di Pirlary stavo pensando al gesto/suono e mi era venuto un 'wrush wrush' ma non mi soddisfava, frush (forse un po' meno frusc) mi suona!


----------



## CalamaroJoe

luway said:


> Sono d'accordo anch'io che ci siamo (se non altro vicini), proprio oggi dopo aver letto la descrizione di Pirlary stavo pensando al gesto/suono e mi era venuto un 'wrush wrush' ma non mi soddisfava, frush (forse un po' meno frusc) mi suona!



Be', pensa che invece a me è piaciuto di più wrush wrush


----------



## CPA

pirlary said:


> Innanzitutto, si parla di una donna quindi mi sa che sgrull sgrull, anche se è molto carina e rende l'idea, non sia adatta in questo caso. Nello specifico *si tratta di una donna che va in bagno e scopre di aver abortito *perché asciugandosi nota delle perdite di colore scuro.



Ragazzi, lasciamo perdere, siamo sul demenziale. Ma avete la più pallida idea di cosa significa abortire? Altro che "wipe wipe".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

london calling said:


> Nel senso che non mi è familiare come _yuck, gasp, sob_ ecc., sì. Mi sembra inventata di sana pianta, insomma. Ma potrei anche sbagliarmi: non sono un'accanita lettrice di "graphic novels".
> 
> Comunque, rimane il fatto che non è onomatopeico e quindi secondo me va tradotto in qualche modo.



Accanita lettrice? Ho sempre pensato che fossi maschio 



CPA said:


> Ragazzi, lasciamo perdere, siamo sul demenziale. Ma avete la più pallida idea di cosa significa abortire? Altro che "wipe wipe".


Per fortuna non avrò mai una vera idea di cosa significa abortire, ma *wipe wipe* va tradotto lo stesso.


----------



## pirlary

Grazie ElFrikiChino.

Tornando a noi, "frush frush" o "wrush wrush" mi sembrano idee carine anche se decisamente meno chiare di 'wipe wipe' per il pubblico inglese, essendo 'wipe', come tutte le onomatopee inglesi, un verbo con un suo significato.



> Trovo anche non adatto wipe wipe, se tutto il resto del fumetto è in italiano


Non è tutto in italiano. Ho deliberatamente deciso di tradurre soltanto gli elementi grafici non comprensibili al pubblico italiano. Molte onomatopee o insegne sono state lasciate in inglese, in particolare quando erano accompagnate da immagini piuttosto esplicative.
Quindi la questione è se "frush frush" o "wrush wrush" - che mi sembrano essere le uniche vere alternative - siano più chiare di "wipe wipe" e non ne sono certa.  Voi cosa dite?

Fra le due anche io tendo a preferire "wrush wrush" che mi sembra meno italiano di "frush frush" e che quindi stoni un po' meno fra la serie di "gasp", "yuk", "sigh" e "sob".

Farei notare che anche le classiche onomatopee da fumetto appena citato non sono realmente onomatopeiche per il pubblico italiano. Quello che voglio dire è che si sono imposte unicamente perché negli albi a fumetti con uscita settimanale e mensile tradurre anche tutte le onomatopee disegnate (non quelle racchiuse nel testo, per intenderci) avrebbe comportato un lavoro e conseguentemente una spesa troppo grande per l'editore. Sicuramente i lettori italiani dei primi numeri di topolino non dovevano avere grande familiarità con "sob" perché di certo noi italiani non ci disperiamo e singhiozziamo facendo "sob sob".


----------



## london calling

pirlary said:


> Grazie ElFrikiChino.
> 
> Tornando a noi, "frush frush" o "wrush wrush" mi sembrano idee carine anche se decisamente meno chiare di 'wipe wipe' per il pubblico inglese, essendo 'wipe', come tutte le onomatopee inglesi, un verbo con un suo significato.


Ragazzi, siete duri, eh! _Wipe wipe_ non è un'onomatopea!

Aggiungo che sono convinta che molti lettori italiano non sanno cosa significhi "wipe": ho fatto una "prova" qui in ufficio - avessi parlato arabo mi avrebbero capito meglio!.

Va tradotto...


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Ehi, io no ho mai detto che *wipe wipe* sia un'onomatopea!

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che vada tradotto. E tra le alterantive preferisco *wrush wrush*


----------



## pirlary

> Ehi, io no ho mai detto che *wipe wipe* sia un'onomatopea!



Il mio grazie era riferito al commento di CPA.


----------

